# COD Modern Warfare 2



## bongie555 (Nov 10, 2009)

Has anyone else played it yet? I bought Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 on xbox earlier today and began playing it just now. I absolutely loved the last COD but this latest one has blown me away so far, man it is so violent. 
There is a part where you are one of half a dozen terrorist walk into an airport with sub machine guns and kill hundreds of unarmed, innocent civilians. More guns,more guts, a lot more blood and fast snow mobiles. I also heard on the radio today that there are already people who are asking for it to be banned, bcos of the senseless violence and the fact that civiliansget killed..
I wont be showing this game to my 5 year old nephew but i highly recommend it....


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 10, 2009)

I went to our EB Games store last night at midnight (while I was working) to get my copy. Haven't played much of it yet, having trouble getting into the base in the snow storm.


----------



## caradeller (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah got it today..having a break lol...best game...graphics are sick...better then waw..mw1..love it


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 11, 2009)

I went with my brother at midnight so he could get it lol.

Seems like a pretty good game.


----------



## Jazza369 (Nov 11, 2009)

Its Sik I LOVE IT i spent all night playing online and now i have to go to work for 8 hours with no sleep hahahahahahaha


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Nov 11, 2009)

Awesome game!! I had mastered COD MOD1 online but the people online in 2 have lifted their game!! My online name is lowndes so feel free to add me.


----------



## thebraddles (Nov 11, 2009)

on my my way to grab it now......


----------



## slim6y (Nov 11, 2009)

My students continually make me jealous by telling me they have the 'limited edition' version which came with night vision goggles!!!

I will stick with number 1 and see if I can better my 1,700,000th position in the world (or somewhere close to that) now that a bunch are moving to the latest game....

Funny how COD 5 was so bad and awful!


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 11, 2009)

slim6y said:


> My students continually make me jealous by telling me they have the 'limited edition' version which came with night vision goggles!!!



I missed out on that "Limited Edition" copy with the night vision googles by 2 hours, not happy.


----------



## DarkSpartan (Nov 11, 2009)

awww im not getting it till next week after my university exams.... I really cannot wait!!!!! LOL


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 11, 2009)

DarkSpartan said:


> awww im not getting it till next week after my university exams.... I really cannot wait!!!!! LOL



Bugger the exams, go and get it NOW, NOW dam you!!! Just kidding. Good luck with the exams. My girlfriend is studying for her upcoming exams, very stressful household at the moment.


----------



## double0dappa (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah boi, this is by far the best game out there and the night vision goggles were a lot better than expected. I will be spending a lot of afternoons with this little baby.


----------



## BlackMamba (Nov 11, 2009)

I bought it Yesterday. AWESOME game!!!!! Add me on playstation kaos_inc


----------



## slim6y (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh - add me too - PS3 users that is - same as above slim6y

We should have APS tournaments on the real console - PS3 - but for the time being will have to be the plain ol COD IV for me 

Bummer about the night vision Craig - but it's ok, you don't have students rubbing it in your face haha... I'll wait as usual I think!

Looking forward to PS3 COD battles with you guys!

Wouldn't it be cool if you could PS3 vs xbox - why can't they have the same servers?


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah I bought World at War and it was a flop something harsh! But as said Mod 2 is awesome. Shall add you guys tonight when im home from work.


----------



## bulionz (Nov 11, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Oh - add me too - PS3 users that is - same as above slim6y
> 
> We should have APS tournaments on the real console - PS3 - but for the time being will have to be the plain ol COD IV for me
> 
> ...


 lol it would be awesome but when we moved i had to get really crap internet now i cant play online i used to play online every single day and was very good at it lol i miss my old internet i will add u tho i can still go on i just cant play


----------



## Mrs I (Nov 11, 2009)

I went out and picked up my son and husband a copy, i will have peace for months i think while they play and play ....

They are on PC and can find them in TAF Clan.

I must admit the graphics do look good.


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 11, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Wouldn't it be cool if you could PS3 vs xbox - why can't they have the same servers?



The PS3 servers wouldn't be able to keep up with the Xbox


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 11, 2009)

I am up to the "Wolverine's" level where you have to defend a diner, not easy.


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 11, 2009)

bloody awesome game,im loving it


----------



## Weezer (Nov 13, 2009)

Scared to put it in the PS3- because I know that will be it for 2 months ...all work, rehearsal and clients will be forgotten while I take down the ayrabs


----------



## BlackMamba (Nov 13, 2009)

craig.a.c said:


> I am up to the "Wolverine's" level where you have to defend a diner, not easy.


 
Same


----------



## mwloco (Nov 13, 2009)

This is a CRAZY COD video!! impossible shot!

[video=youtube;cudCajMNRM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cudCajMNRM0[/video]

Watch it ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 13, 2009)

mwloco said:


> This is a CRAZY COD video!! impossible shot!
> 
> YouTube - MW2-AMAZING Knife Throw- Modern Warfare 2
> 
> Watch it ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


 talk about a fluke shot,haha


----------



## Cabotinage (Nov 13, 2009)

i gotg it on xbox my GT is same as my name on here add me and play 
only thign is there ****ty match makign system 800 000 people playign and yet i still get a american server. lots of people are complaing on IW forum but they wont do **** if they dont fix it i might take my copy back or at least not buy the DLC


----------



## Ersatz (Nov 13, 2009)

Im buying it for my PC next weekend.. When the store gets more copies zzz


----------



## Jason (Nov 13, 2009)

DarkSpartan said:


> awww im not getting it till next week after my university exams.... I really cannot wait!!!!! LOL



haha... same, i cant risk the sure distraction it would be! i cant wait, its gona be fantastic.


----------



## Jakee (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm waiting to buy cod mw2... I still on cod WaW...


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 13, 2009)

i'm TWENTY_B
On ps3
Love it to bits. 
Add me.


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 14, 2009)

i'll be online from 3.30 today.


----------



## MercuryRising (Nov 14, 2009)

FACT: Games are more realistic and entertaining these days and the realism will only get better!
Another FACT: Violent Games do make kids more aggressive!


----------



## bongie555 (Nov 14, 2009)

i just got the DSM and those bloody backstabbin yanks are burning me alive...im so pissed....


----------



## thebraddles (Nov 14, 2009)

has anyone got it on pc and has worked out how to add friends to u can play in the same server???


----------



## BrownHash (Nov 14, 2009)

MercuryRising said:


> FACT: Games are more realistic and entertaining these days and the realism will only get better!
> Another FACT: Violent Games do make kids more aggressive!



What evidence isthe second fact based on? If yet to see proper research that shows this conclusion.

Also, the game is MA15+ so young kids shouldn't be playing it without their parants consent anyway.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 14, 2009)

Is on the Chrissy list for sure.. looks amazing


----------



## bulionz (Nov 14, 2009)

ts an awesome game i just got myne today loving it .....im up to the part when ur on the submarine or something but i had to turn it off to watch night at the museum 2 but i gotta say im loving it


----------



## LullabyLizard (Nov 14, 2009)

Playing it now


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 14, 2009)

i got it on PC....prob the best game ive ever played...absolutly love it


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 14, 2009)

if anyone with PC wants to add me on their steam account then my U/N is Rellik81
also if you have Xfire My name is Rellik....cheers


----------



## m.punja (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome game. If anyone on xbox live wants to add me i am Punja_Live

Going online right now....


----------



## bulionz (Nov 14, 2009)

wanna here something funny i just finished it took me 4 hours the last stages u get stabbed and u throw a knife at sheaperds head its awesome welll now wat lol


----------



## Jakee (Nov 14, 2009)

I just got it.. Its unreal.. anyone want to add me on it.. give me pm ?


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 14, 2009)

to add you 1st we need to know what console.


----------



## Jakee (Nov 14, 2009)

Xbox 360


----------



## dougie210 (Nov 15, 2009)

BEST GAME OUT! i got it tuesday in the morning! nearly done campaign, multiplayer great and spec ops! ADD My XBOX LIVE dougie310


----------



## bongie555 (Nov 15, 2009)

bulionz said:


> wanna here something funny i just finished it took me 4 hours the last stages u get stabbed and u throw a knife at sheaperds head its awesome welll now wat lol


 

yeah i just finished it a few hrs ago, the ending was a bit lame but spec ops is cool....now if only i knew how to hook up online with my xbox, i only bought it 2 wks ago, i was on pc before...does anybody want to quickly explain how to get xbox online?


----------



## bulionz (Nov 15, 2009)

um i think u gotta make a new profile online i havnt done my 360 yet and i cant play ps3 online cause we got crap internet lol yer great game tho


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 15, 2009)

bongie555 said:


> yeah i just finished it a few hrs ago, the ending was a bit lame but spec ops is cool....now if only i knew how to hook up online with my xbox, i only bought it 2 wks ago, i was on pc before...does anybody want to quickly explain how to get xbox online?



Just hook it up to your modem or router with an ethernet cable and use your msn account to sign in. Thats how I did it. You may also need to get a 3, 6 or 12 month membership to Xbox live.


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 15, 2009)

any ps3 people add me.
TWENTY_B

I can't believe how many different levels there are when playing online.


----------



## bulionz (Nov 15, 2009)

i will add u but i cant play onlie until i get good net


----------



## Vixen (Nov 15, 2009)

Don't have it 'yet' because I just blew my game money on Borderlands. :lol: Will have it soon though hopefully, if anyone wants to add me on Steam : VixenBabe.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 15, 2009)

MercuryRising said:


> Another FACT: Violent Games do make kids more aggressive!



:lol:


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 15, 2009)

Vixen, what format are you on?


----------



## Vixen (Nov 15, 2009)

PC all the way.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 15, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Don't have it 'yet' because I just blew my game money on Borderlands. :lol: Will have it soon though hopefully, if anyone wants to add me on Steam : VixenBabe.



will add ya now


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 15, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> PC all the way.



yeah same here....i tried playing COD WAW on PS3 and found it alot harder than pc...im used to the controls on pc....

i like fighting games and driving games better on consol tho


----------



## CML88 (Nov 16, 2009)

Just clocked it on the 360 so gonna crank it up online this week! add me FLAT4T. Loved the ending and the story was just so entertaining, def cant wait for the next one!


----------



## slim6y (Nov 19, 2009)

Nearly $600 million in 5 days... hmmmmmm.... Something says they're selling it for too much if they're making that much profit.

'Modern Warfare 2' sets entertainment industry records - Yahoo!7 News


----------



## BlackMamba (Nov 19, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Nearly $600 million in 5 days... hmmmmmm.... Something says they're selling it for too much if they're making that much profit.
> 
> 'Modern Warfare 2' sets entertainment industry records - Yahoo!7 News


 

I bought it for $69.95. EB Games had it for $119.95 but KMart brought it out the first day for $69.95 and they price match. I don't know if this was a mistake or not but I was happy with the price! P.S JB Hi-Fi had it selling for $77 the first day it was out also. Bad luck to all those who Pre-Ordered it and paid the full amount!


----------



## AndyEgg (Nov 19, 2009)

*sting*

i know i got stung big time.

eb midnight launch price.......120 bucks.

I hate EB games.


----------



## craig.a.c (Nov 19, 2009)

AndyEgg said:


> i know i got stung big time.
> 
> eb midnight launch price.......120 bucks.
> 
> I hate EB games.




I waited for the midnight launch but traded in games that I was finished with, so I only paid $50.
Just finished the game a few minutes ago. I was rather disapointed with the ending.


----------



## bongie555 (Nov 19, 2009)

craig.a.c said:


> I waited for the midnight launch but traded in games that I was finished with, so I only paid $50.
> Just finished the game a few minutes ago. I was rather disapointed with the ending.


 
ending was a bit of a disappointment wasnt it? but the opening spec ops is a big bonus. 
ive done alpha onto bravo body count, man thats hard...just waiting for my wireless network adaptor to arrive from ebay then i can get online...


----------



## merdelhuck (Nov 19, 2009)

ive just finished it aswell

i recon it was awesome

Xbox 360 all the way!


----------



## azn4114 (Nov 19, 2009)

what hardness level does everyone play on?i have finished it on hardened and started playing on veteran(bloody hard)i have 3 stages left


----------



## AndyEgg (Nov 19, 2009)

*yeah*

iv been clocking the multi , big time.

search and destroy for the win =).

iv played bout 75 % of the single on hardened seemed preety dam good , bit short though. Veteren will be one hell of a challenge !

if any of yas want a game flick me a FR on live "ERS 1SK"


----------



## Ian83 (Nov 19, 2009)

got a 1000 gs on it bit dissappointed there was local search function 4 mp


----------



## station (Nov 19, 2009)

im playing on pc and loving it, if anyone wants to add me on steam its richo74117


----------



## RELLIK81 (Nov 19, 2009)

station said:


> im playing on pc and loving it, if anyone wants to add me on steam its richo74117



do you have Xfire??


----------



## station (Nov 19, 2009)

RELLIK81 said:


> do you have Xfire??



nah never bothered with it


----------



## JrFear (Feb 10, 2010)

Add me PS3ers.........

JrFear


----------



## toximac (Feb 11, 2010)

On PS3 too - username : toximac Alliance : Reptiles - ROFL

I used to play the original and be 54 level, Im only level 4 atm, and Im a little annoying on mic & play some all nighters WoOOoo

Add meeeeeeee


----------



## grimbeny (Feb 11, 2010)

on level 12 now, thx to reptiles and team [APs], REP-TILE!!


----------



## toximac (Feb 12, 2010)

I think we should have a tournament Sunday morning, 12:30am... whos up for it?


----------



## Dar1stheory (Feb 12, 2010)

PS3 - dar1stheory - I'm on most afternoons/evenings for a quick kill spree, but 12:30am toximac? 

I frequently wind up playing that late when I meant to call it a day at 11pm, but starting 12:30am!?


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 12, 2010)

we are regularly playing at 3am still

add me dar1, TWENTY_B


----------



## Dar1stheory (Feb 12, 2010)

Will do Twenty B...

So what's everyone play though? 

Cos I've got a few mates from my social circle that I play with/against now and then, but sometimes get the you-know-what's when they just wanna play private death matches etc... 

At the moment I'm trying to get to level 70 on prestige, so I've been systematically going through and earning all the challenge things 1 by 1, which at the moment has me trying to rack up 30 Hardcore Team Deathmatch etc, then sabotage is on the agenda... 

But by preference I think Domination is where it's at... 

Anyway, always wanted to get a good group going to play strategically... How many of you rock the headset? (Aside from toximac who's apparently going to annoy the crap out of us? :lol


----------



## TWENTY B (Feb 12, 2010)

hardcore team deathmatch is where you'll find me


----------



## webcol (Feb 12, 2010)

I finished this game a few weeks ago, its awesome- will see me on xbox live in a few weeks


----------



## toximac (Feb 12, 2010)

Dar1stheory said:


> Will do Twenty B...
> 
> 
> Anyway, always wanted to get a good group going to play strategically... How many of you rock the headset? (Aside from toximac who's apparently going to annoy the crap out of us? :lol



No I actually wanna play Strategically, its just everyone yells and screams so I sing or randomly put some accent on and act like a dick when bored.

So Im up for strategic, im only level 13, but, really good and just copy cat other players with guns lol I think we should plan it by covering ones back and another sniping above us both... to have 3 work like that would be unstopable


----------



## coz666 (Feb 13, 2010)

do it its well worth it.


----------



## Dar1stheory (Feb 13, 2010)

toximac said:


> No I actually wanna play Strategically, its just everyone yells and screams so I sing or randomly put some accent on and act like a dick when bored.
> 
> So Im up for strategic, im only level 13, but, really good and just copy cat other players with guns lol I think we should plan it by covering ones back and another sniping above us both... to have 3 work like that would be unstopable



It's on... 

I've had it work really well with a couple of mates that were by their own admission crap at the game, (Sports game lads), and playing strategically in things like domination or sabotage is_ very_ effective, get good streaks up, saves a lot of surprise kills from snipers etc... Only one person makes the mistake of walking in to a snipers trap, then everyone else goes the back way and snuffs him...


----------



## toximac (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok, Just to notify, Call Of Duty II Modern warfare, ps3 and xbox360 players, co-op team [APs] ... add me : toximac , and ill invite you... 11pm we start - TONIGHT - DONT MISS IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toximac (Feb 13, 2010)

bump


----------



## Nash1990 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'll probly be playing tonight. Xbox gamertag: Nash369


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 13, 2010)

sick game smashed it with in a few days hahaha. online just got level 70 only got like 20 000 more points till prestige mode lol. Ps3 peeps add me RUNEONESMR


----------



## toximac (Feb 13, 2010)

was online , no one was there, starting at midnight - username-toximac


----------



## webcol (Apr 6, 2010)

Gamertag is Webcol23..
Add me


----------



## toximac (Jun 20, 2010)

APS PS3 GAMERS | Facebook FOR all you PS3 APS GAMERS - Join this group on Facebook!


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jun 20, 2010)

Gamertag: Dreaddie

MW2 Lvl 70 - Non prestige - FFA - TDM - HCTDM

Add me, i play most nights


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 21, 2010)

Little kids pwn me nightly on this bloody game! :lol: But then I do get some good cheap shots in! :twisted:

Add me: tigersnakevenom


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 21, 2010)

So is the clan tag [APs]??

I'll be adding you all on this evening. For the PS3 that is


----------

